# Nên làm gì sau khi lột bao quy đầu tại nhà



## mintmintonline (11/12/21)

*TÌM HIỂU VỀ THỦ THUẬT LỘT BAO QUY ĐẦU*
*Lột bao quy đầu là gì?*
Như chúng ta đã biết thì bao quy đầu là một lớp da rất mỏng bao quanh đầu dương vật và nó sẽ tuột xuống khi nam giới đến tuổi trưởng thành. Đa số các trường hợp thì lớp màng này tự tuột xuống khi ở thời điểm thích hợp. Tuy nhiên có những tình huống bạn cần phải tự tay lột.
Nhưng không phải nam giới nào cũng cần lột bao quy đầu. Bạn chỉ thực hiện nó nếu bao quy đầu bị các vấn đề:
+ Dài bao quy đầu: Lớp da bọc trùm luôn đầu dương vật, không thể lòi phần đầu ra kể cả khi cương cứng.
+ Hẹp bao quy đầu: Lớp da bao ôm thít chặt vào đầu dương vật gây tắc nghẽn, tạo rãnh để vi khuẩn trú ngụ.



*Tác dụng lột bao quy đầu*
Lột bao quy đầu sẽ mang đến những lợi ích gì? Các chuyên gia *Phòng khám đa khoa Miền Trung *chỉ ra nhiều tác dụng của thủ thuật này như:
+ Giúp việc vệ sinh dương vật dễ dàng hơn, làm sạch cặn bẩn, bựa sinh dục và hạn chế vi khuẩn, nấm gây bệnh sinh dục nam
+ Kéo dài thời gian quan hệ tình dục, ngăn chặn rối loạn cương dương hay xuất tinh sớm và các vấn đề  yếu sinh lý khác.
+ Cho dương vật phát triển bình thường về kích thước và các chức năng của nó
*CÁCH LỘT BAO QUY ĐẦU TẠI NHÀ*
Lột bao quy đầu khi nó có những vấn đề như hẹp, dài, nghẹt,… và bạn có thể thực hiện theo những bước trong quy trình được bác sĩ hướng dẫn cụ thể như sau:
+ Đầu tiên, hãy vệ sinh bộ phận sinh dục, rửa sạch 2 tay bằng xà phòng
+ Dùng khăn bông sạch lau tay và làm khô dương vật một cách nhẹ nhàng
+ Tiếp đến, 2 bàn tay dùng để kéo căng phần bao quy đầu theo chiều ngang
+ Ở mức độ giãn vừa đủ, bạn canh me rồi kéo căng da quy đầu về phía trước
+ Lộn ngược bao quy đầu về phía bụng, tiếp tục thực hiện liên tục nhiều lần
Với cách này thì sau 1 – 2 tháng, bao quy đầu có thể giãn ra thành công nếu không có biến chứng gì xảy ra. Trong lúc thực hiện, mọi người chú ý hai tay thật nhẹ nhàng khéo léo, không để cho cậu nhỏ bị đau hoặc làm rách bao quy đầu gây chảy máu.



*SAU KHI LỘT BAO QUY ĐẦU THÌ NÊN LÀM GÌ?*
Không chỉ nam giới trưởng thành mà các bậc phụ huynh có con trai cần lột bao quy đầu chắc hẳn cũng nên biết những điều cần làm sau khi làm việc này. Vậy thì giải đáp của bác sĩ chuyên khoa là gì?
_*Sau khi lột bao quy đầu, những điều nên nhớ là:*_
+ Vệ sinh sạch sẽ quy đầu, dương vật để ngăn chặn các tình trạng viêm nhiễm
+ Rửa sạch 2 bàn tay bằng xà phòng để gột hết các mảng bám bẩn từ dương vật
+ Chú ý cách ăn mặc: không mặc quần quá bó sát chèn ép vào dương vật gây đau rát
Đây là những điều cần phải làm ngay sau khi vừa lột xong bao quy đầu tại nhà. Nhưng chúng chỉ thích hợp nếu bạn lột thành công, không có vấn đề gì bất thường xảy ra. Ngược lại có những tình huống không mong muốn nảy sinh khiến bạn phải đến bác sĩ.
Nguồn ** Anh em chú ý: sau khi lột bao quy đầu nên làm gì?

*Partager :*


----------

